# Pat Parelli



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

I've tried Parelli and it goes slow but it goes... In the meantime I had red some other books wich are not parelli so I have a little bit different thinking about natural. I have mix of all methods...monty, parelli, rashid...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats exactly what I have done child in time :wink:


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

well Susan has pointed out that I am pretty much obsessed with parelli. If I wasn't lazy I'd get my video camera out and film it. I don't think parelli nessecarily goes slow. You can pass off level 1 in a matter of 2 or three weeks. It kind of depends on the horse......which goes for everything. It really depends on how set on it you are too. If you have a goal about getting those 7 games down lickity split it can be done. I think Pat is great because he really emphasizes being natural. John Lyons is more just groundwork not really the whole body language. Monty Roberts is kind of like a fast way of doing it. Which is just fine but I really felt like developing a long time natural relationship with my horse. So everything I do is natural from riding to brushing to saddling where as Monty Roberts does his little groundwork stuff then hops on and that's where I think he loses the savvy (in my opinion) That's why I love Pat so much. He is SOO savvy about everything. heck that's the whole program.


----------



## Playfulpromises (Feb 8, 2007)

I did it with my horse when I first got her, I did it for a year with her to calm her down as she was very unsettled when she was moved. Anyway, I found it very useful and fun. It helped a great deal with my relationship with Tessa (my horse.)
Some people think its a very slow process, but it doesn't have to be, I went on two courses to pass my level 1, they were expensive but definitly worth it, after you've completed your level one it only gets better.
I think you should try it, if its not for you you will know.
Leonora


----------



## blackfilly (Feb 14, 2007)

ok please don't take this as an atack or im trying to start a fight but. I wont go into to much detail but with nautral horsemanship as far as i think i would ever go is the idea that listening to your horse is the key. All the other fandangle stuff i will never evan bother touching.


----------



## jumpingqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

I am not into natural horsemanship, due to the fact that my horses seem perfectly content with my instructor and all, but it is a very intresting method. My friend Renee loves it though, she says that it is the best and only way to train a horse. I beg to differ. :?


----------



## brandig (Nov 12, 2006)

*parelli*

i have been doing parelli since the first of dec. and love it!! it does seem slow but level one is baby stepping. we all have to learn to roll over then get on all 4s then crawl then walk then run. that is how it is set up but wouldn't we all just like to get up and run!!??? i love it!! but you can make it what you want. fast or slow and add to it. make it your own. i like anderson too and lyons as well!! they are all pretty much the same.


----------



## mandaleacalico (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, I'm a little late :?

ANyways, I've been doing Parelli for about 5 years, on and off because i was boarding, but we moved to our own place about 2 years ago, after I bought Taffy, who I got about a month before we moved, and I didn't do ANYTHING Parelli with him till we moved, and I passed my level 1 in 3 months. Would have liked to have gotten it earlier, but he's an extreme Left-Brain Extrovert, and super dominate, so we were constantly fighting.

But, we are dabbling in lvl 3 at the moment, but haven't passed level 2 yet, because I was sick the day of the assessments at our local centre, and now I have to learn the Patterns, and go by those.

I can admit, sometimes I wish I never started Parelli, and that I could just go how I was before, because there wasn't the fighting with him, but then there are times, like at a comp or clinic, when everybody else's horses are freaking out, and he just stands there


----------



## mandaleacalico (Feb 14, 2009)

Just remembered, Christine Corbidge is staying at my house for a couple of weeks, as of tomorrow, because we just had the Australian Celebration here, and all the instructors are at the Savvy Centre, and all the beds are taken, so she asked us. 

Pretty cool huh?:wink:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about Parelli. I admire the fact that their horses adore them, but I went to one of their seminars and they advertised it like, "Buy our merchandise and you'll be able to do this tomorrow." It's the impression I got. Linda is an incredible bareback rider, though.  

I don't agree with a lot of their methods, though. I saw an article about using an electric massager to get your horse used to the clippers. I have an idea. Why don't you use the _clippers_ to get your horse used to the clippers? 

And their saddles. Conventional saddles cause swayback and downhill build? That's the biggest load of garbage I've ever heard. Naturally poor conformation causes those flaws. Tons of horses who have been ridden in conventional saddles for twenty years are still in great condition. And like everybody has $4,000 to spend on a Parelli saddle. 

They also say that tight legs and having your weight in your heels makes the horse tense and somehow debilitates them. That's why Linda always has her stirrups so long she practically has to point her toes. 
Have you ever seen any Olympic or Grand Prix riders who ride like that? And look at their horses. They're sooo messed up aren't they? Judgement is 17 years old and still in peak condition, and still jumping at Grand Prix level (in a normal saddle!). Beezie has her heels down and legs tight, and he can still jump and move normally. He doesn't look tense or restrained at all. But get those heels up 'cause Linda Parelli says so! Jeez. 
So yeah, they have their good and bad points.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been doing Parelli for years and I LOVE it! I'm a Level 3 student. I recently lost my old Levels partner but I've had my current Levels horse for a year now and he's the most challenging horse I've ever worked with. I'm a total believer in the program and highly recommend it.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Linda doesn't ride with her stirrups that low for that reason. Come on. She's all about experimenting with different things so maybe she's doing that.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Jessabel said:


> They also say that tight legs and having your weight in your heels makes the horse tense and somehow debilitates them. That's why Linda always has her stirrups so long she practically has to point her toes.
> Have you ever seen any Olympic or Grand Prix riders who ride like that? And look at their horses. They're sooo messed up aren't they? Judgement is 17 years old and still in peak condition, and still jumping at Grand Prix level (in a normal saddle!). Beezie has her heels down and legs tight, and he can still jump and move normally. He doesn't look tense or restrained at all. But get those heels up 'cause Linda Parelli says so! Jeez.
> So yeah, they have their good and bad points.


I don't see that leg position here in this video of LP....errr "doing dressage" but then again I haven't seen such a poor exhibition of dressage either.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Spyder, are you kidding? Did you not hear Walter saying "Nice, nice, very good!"? When you attain Walter's credibility in the dressage world maybe then your opinion will mean as much.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I have tried Parelli and wasn't really a fan. 
I think Parelli is good for groundwork and puts things in perspective for people that may be new to horses but that is about it from my experience. 
As far as his methods, thats about the only thing I have to say. As far as the cult following well that's a whole 'nother thread that would get locked anyway  


As far as that video of Linda doing dressage, she seemed kind of floppy in the saddle but that is about all I noticed. What was so poor about it if you don't mind me asking? 
(Not meaning to be snarky, I'm just far less experienced in Dressage than you lol)


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Jessabel said:


> I don't agree with a lot of their methods, though. I saw an article about using an electric massager to get your horse used to the clippers. I have an idea. Why don't you use the _clippers_ to get your horse used to the clippers?


The point is that you get your horse used to the sound and feel of the massager before you ever bring the clippers in. That way the horse gains confidence and will be calm so that you don't risk giving them an accidental bad hair-do, for one thing. It's not about the clippers. It's about building confidence. And what's so wrong with using the massager first, then clippers??


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> As far as that video of Linda doing dressage, she seemed kind of floppy in the saddle but that is about all I noticed. What was so poor about it if you don't mind me asking?
> (Not meaning to be snarky, I'm just far less experienced in Dressage than you lol)


WAZ is a gentleman and he never shouts or rants like some clinicians. Just his way. If he sees even the tiniest bit of improvement even 1/000 he will say nice. As far as credibility...well WAZ is in his own class and the dressage world appauds him in making the effort to help many people including LP...sometimes you are successful and sometimes you are not.

As far as the video ... what was so poor? Well just about everything. No impulsion, no suspension, no activity.... the horse was not through in any way shape or form. 

The "passge" in the beginning looked like the horse was just mincing steps. That is the flatest "passage" I have ever seen. The first transition from canter the horse lost its balance completely. The flying changes were swinging all over and not straight and if the last movement was a half pass it was extremely poor and unclear and nothing was finished....or maybe it was one of those "swinging" flying changes...hard to tell as it seemed to be a mish mash of a few things.

As far as LP herself she is stiff with arms out in fromt of her and the hands are the one thing that in spite of being with WAZ for as long as she has he has not been able to fix them....some bad habits just don't die.

If that were any sort of dressage test she would be lucky to get even 50%


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Spirithorse, just because the clippers are in your hand doesnt mean ya have to use them 

Whenever I have a spooky horse to clip, i use the body of the clippers (not the blades) and run it down the horse's body to get them into the feeling of having that vibration on their body. Most of the time i keep the cover on the blades themselves. Not to mention, this also gets the horse used to dealing with the cord from the plug in clippers if you aren't using a battery powered set.

Buying an electronic massager just to desensitize my horse to clippers seems kinda frivilous. I already spent enough money on my clippers =) The Massager has a much more intense pulse to it than the clippers do anyhow... and i know some people think "well thats good, because it makes them even more desensitized than clippers do!" which can be true, yes, but i don't see why a horse would need to be desensitized a massager, lol.

Not to mention, a massager and clippers can look entirely different and -sound- entirely different. A Massager may not completely desensitize the horse to the clippers because of that. A massager has a deep buh-bump-buh-bump sound, whereas clippers tend to go WIRRRRRRRRRRR. And the Massager has a pulsing action, where as the clippers have a vibrating action. So it could end up being a waste of time to go from a massager to clippers depending on how untrusting or spooky the horse is.

So, if ya keep the cover on the blades and use the body/plastic casing of the clippers to desentitize the horse to the vibrations ya wont have to risk the bad 'do! =)

Sorry for the off topic post, i just wanted to mention that ^^


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you Spyder. I was so busy looking at her that I didn't even pay any real attention to the horse :roll: I see what you are talking about now.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Did it ever occur to you that she is WORKING on those things? WORKING on those things implies that they are not perfect and that it's a work in progress. Remmer is an introverted horse by nature, so dressage has little purpose to him and the fact that he's offering that to her is awesome...and she doesn't have to use spurs to keep him going. I've seen with my own eyes Remmer get VERY suspended in his gaits and it's just beautiful.

I actually have a friend who took a clinic with Walter once. She said she didn't like him AT ALL because he was critical and not that gentle with the riders. However, as much as I love my friend dearly, she is very stiff and quite hard on her horse's mouth, yet she doesn't think so....so I don't believe you that Walter won't be "firm" about things at times. And I don't think he would lie about Linda doing nice things with her horse 

As far as Linda being stiff......omg, she is one of the least stiff riders I have ever seen. And Remmer is a VERY honest horse who will do *something* if he doesn't like something...and a stiff rider is one thing he does not tolorate. She was flowing with his motion, not bouncy, fluid, and Remmer was nice and quiet. 

Quite honestly I think you're just pulling at things to pick on. Do you not want Linda to be successful with Walter and in dressage? Hmmm...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Spirithorse, Remember that everyone is allowed their opinions. If Spyder thinks that Linda stinks at Dressage, ok then, If so and so thinks that Parelli has good and bad points, share them. Please refrain from any more comments like " Are you kidding?? and "Did it ever occur to you" I found them to be borderline rude and would appreciate no further comments or accusations like you have already posted. If you continue to do so the thread will be locked.

*As to everyone else. PLEASE remember our contientious ediquitte policy and post nicely. 

Thanks!!!

*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As far as the video goes, I know absolutely nothing about dressage but it just did not look fluid or balanced at all to me. As for the whole Pat Parelli thing, I believe he started out well a long time ago and is one heck of a horseman but he sold his soul for merchandizing rights. I completely agree with a previous post that he leads you to believe that "If you buy my products, you WILL have perfect harmony with your horse. Regardless of how similar other products are to mine, unless they have the "Parelli" stamp, they are not worth the less than 1/4 price tag you will pay for them." I am sorry and I mean no offense but with most parelli products, it is not quality you are paying for but the "Parelli" name. Plus, I just don't believe that you can really group every horse in the world into 4 personality profiles. That is like trying to group people like that, it just doesn't fit. Every horse is different and no one training style will work for every one of them. Wow, sorry for the rant. It's just that I have noticed that every year, he seems to come up with some new idea or gimmick to get people interested in buying his stuff.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Mark Weiler is the one responsible for the prices and the business side of the program. He owns 51% of the company and Pat and Linda have little to no say in the matter. It's a shame really, he's a jerk and he doesn't even own a horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The thing I don't like about Parelli, is how I think it is catered to take advantage to new and inexperienced horse owners. I think it doesn't have much merit in the saddle and people are spending so much time trying to "play" and get their horse to love them that they never get any true horse sense.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

in doing research....trying to find just the right trainer to help me with Major...I found that the Parellis had entirely to many videos that they say you need. I mean, it may be fine for those people with unlimited budget...but I felt it was way to costly for me. All training videos are expensive, but most trainers dont require that you purchase so many! I have a lot of respect for the Parellis and their ability to train horses...how can you see their horses in action and not. I just feel that their program is for the very rich.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've watched Pat Parelli's videos and was able to watch just half of couple of them. Boring and not impressive... Also I've seen presentation by Level 3 or 4 (don't remember) instructors at Horse Expo. Boring as well: many people were leaving a show after 10 mins. And horses didn't look happy either. 

No offense here, but Parelli is all about advertisement and selling.Those $4K saddles (and some other stuff) advertisements are just unbelievable. :shock:


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not rich by any means. I just save my pennies for the things I want. Their educational material is priceless IMO. So much excellent and in depth information.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree with what others have said about checking into an Equine Library (some tack stores offer these) to rent some parelli/other equine training videos. Ebay might even offer these videos for a little bit cheaper. I'm not sure though, i've never checked to be honest ^^

If i was first getting into horses and had absolutely nobody knowledgable about horses to chat to in person and i considered reading into Big Name Trainers, i'd want to sample a bit of each before i got my heart set on one Trainer. Its a shame that no Big Name Trainer offers a cheapie DVD to pretty much "sell themselves" to a new and inexperienced horse person. A short DVD to showcase their views on horses and methods of training. I mean, Clinton Anderson's sets are what.. 120.00? (i think i read that on a thread around here) that is a LOT of money to pay if you aren't sure of his methods. What happens if you buy the DVD's and think he is way too harsh? You're out $120.00 bucks, and now you can flush more money on another Trainers expensive DVD set and hope that it'll be the Trainer for you.

I hope that makes sense... for the sake of new and naive horse people, i wish there was a "free" way to view some of the Big Name Trainers methods before having to dump oodles of money that could otherwise be purchasing blankets, updating vet kits, etc. I was working on something for my website and i couldnt find ANYTHING on Clinton Andersons website about actual horse training. But it was very easy to find the Store, and where to order tickets for his next event!  I didnt check parelli's site.. but Stacey Westfall actually answers her followers questions and gives advice freely. I think thats awesome ^^

I am very, very fortunate to have never needed to learn about training horses from books or videos. God put me in the right place to learn what i needed to from a very experienced horse woman with numerous horses of varying disciplines/training levels for me to work with and learn from.

I wish everyone could be this lucky!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Parelli has a free DVD. I got it and it was mostly just videos of them jumping tables and riding bareback/bridleless. It talked about how to "create a bond with your horse" but I don't remember any actual training shown


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Skippy, I agree with you on the previewing of a trainers philosophies prior to spending some cash.

We have a network called RFD TV and that is exactly what they do. They have many trainers, Clinton Anderson, Chris Cox, Julie Goodnight, Ken McNab, Parelli , Ryan Gingrich just to name a few. Really have enjoyed watching and learning. Have my own library on these trainers thanks to my DVR. 

I believe you have a great idea. Must be a way to market it? Or maybe, that is NOT what some of these trainers would want. Might not make the money they currently are now if someone got a glimpse and decided to pass. :shock:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Parelli has a free DVD. I got it and it was mostly just videos of them jumping tables and riding bareback/bridleless. It talked about how to "create a bond with your horse" but I don't remember any actual training shown


Thats a good sign at least ^^ It sounds like marketing, but at least they show you how their trained horses act, or at least mention how they go about getting a horse's respect.

I did see they had a free DVD for their saddles.. but it was $5.00 shipping and handling o.o; and it was just info on their saddles, not anything about their training methods.

I didn't poke around the parelli website much, i got tired after running through Clinton and Stacey's websites ^^ and i tried to stay away from the stores on their sites too.

Thanks for the correction hun! ^^

**Edited to Add**

Just saw your response Walkamile!

We have RFD-TV out here too =) I've caught passing glances at some horse programming. One guy made me laugh my hiney off watching him try to load a horse. He kept letting the horse tip his nose, then BAM the horse would run. He NEVER noticed it and corrected it though, L M A O! Infact, the goal was to load the horse in the trailer, and IT WAS SPLIT INTO A 2 PART SERIES!! L M A O!! That just proves my point of the try before ya buy method  If i decided to buy a video and got that one I would be SO mad! Someone like that who has ABSOLUTELY no horse sense (or very poor horse sense) has no right to be selling videos! 

And i think you hit the nail on the head. They are afraid if they put the freebie out they may lose some sales to people who are buying the DVD sets and moving on, dissapointed... but at the same time, conservative spenders will pick up the freebies, then realize they want more, and in turn they will actually make more money. I think most of the Big Name Trainers have made enough money to throw some freebie lessons to the general horse community. It can be something small, like teaching a horse to load in a trailer, or teaching a horse to cross tie, etc... fixing those issues will give a potential customer a good view on the Trainer's views =)

My goodness im long winded!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

When you do ANYTHING with your horse you are training him. Even if it's just letting him graze...it's still training to some extent.

The free Parelli DVDs are more about their philosophy and getting people inspired and motivated. They aren't geared toward "working horses," they have DVDs on that.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Spirithorse, who was that last reply geared at?

Ever since my first horseback riding lesson i've known that every time you are with a horse, there is some level of communication/training going on. I never needed anyone to tell me that ^^;

And what do you mean by "working horses" do you mean Horses that have a "career" (like driving horses, WP show horses, etc) or do you mean Working -with- horses?

I'd toss a freebie out about working with your horse to get someone hooked on me as a trainer. Something like "How to make Worming your Horse enjoyable" or something along those lines. I'd take something that everyone probably has had a bad encounter with at some point in time, and show on a free DVD how i would handle the situation. Then from there people could see if i was too assertive/submissive to the horse, or other training faux-paus (sp?) that i made, and then choose to not buy my videos, and just be out the $1.85 for the shipping.

But no, i would NOT give out a freebie DVD on Horse Careers ("How to train your horse to show in Western Pleasure" etc) because then... they wouldnt come back to buy more! LOL! I'd maybe give the first basics of ground work away as freebies.. but the green breaking i'd prefer to be paid for ^^

Its one thing to give away freebies to motivate people to spend money, its another thing to give freebies to show people _why_ they need to give you their money  As i said, im glad they're handing out freebies ^^ I just wish they'd incorporate some form of "lesson" to teach your horse so you can get hooked on the simplicity/structure/program/etc. and buy more.. It sounds like from what you described they are trying to hook you on the _thought_ of what you can do with your horse rather than giving you a free lesson to show you how much you can accomplish with their programs... if that makes sense 

I really don't know how parelli works, or if they accomplish victories with horses through specific excersizes or what. Thats why i stick to what I do, and every other trainer sticks to what they do ^^ There's nothing wrong with that! 

Anywhoo.. not sure if the last reply was geared at me.. i just wanted to reply just in case ^^


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Skippy! said:


> I hope that makes sense... for the sake of new and naive horse people, i wish there was a "free" way to view some of the Big Name Trainers methods before having to dump oodles of money that could otherwise be purchasing blankets, updating vet kits, etc.


That's what youtube is for!  I remember seeing couple clips sent me by someone with Pat Parelli.

I do agree though that's it's kinda dangerous to buy videos. And names are just misleading badly. I bought once Clinton Anderson's "Solving Problems" (or something like that). It was OK price (from ebay). Even though trailer loading WAS on list in the description (and that was a main reason I got the dvd), in fact it was NOT on dvd itself. I ended up selling it back on ebay.....


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Skippy, that wasn't geared toward you. By "working horses" I mean working with horses, as in solving problems, etc. Parelli does have DVDs out on trailer loading, clipping, catching, etc. that are instructional to help people with those problems.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Spirithorse said:


> Skippy, that wasn't geared toward you. By "working horses" I mean working with horses, as in solving problems, etc. Parelli does have DVDs out on trailer loading, clipping, catching, etc. that are instructional to help people with those problems.


But are there any free ones to give someone new to parelli a view of how he works with horses? 
I think thats what Skippy meant


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

The DVD they came out with last year to promote their tour stops definitely had more theory on the techniques Pat uses and it showed a couple clips of him and Linda both working with horses, but it wasn't instructional. IMO you do come away knowing a little about the techniques he uses and WHY he uses them.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Spastic_Dove said:


> But are there any free ones to give someone new to parelli a view of how he works with horses?
> I think thats what Skippy meant


Yup! thats what i meant =) giving away a DVD showing how awesome your horse will act _after_ you unload oodles of money into a particular trainer isn't really a helpful DVD. it just inspires people to spend money when they don't know how long the program will take, or how they will need to handle their horse. I wonder how many people saw the freebies trainers gave out and thought it could all be accomplished in a week of work? I wonder how many people bought the DVDs popped them in the player, then realized they were HORRENDOUSLY boring (as i've heard some trainers videos are) then never watched the rest.

I was hoping he (or any trainer) would give a freebie away for solving a small problem (like hard tieing a horse for the first time, how to make Worming more enjoyable, etc) just to give you little tidbits of knowledge and make you want more. That way you can see exactly how he works with the horse to solve the problem, not to mention you can also see if the lesson will keep you hooked/interested... some trainers get veyr monotonous and people snooze out before the DVD is done, lol! As an owner you can see if the trainer just supressed the bad behavior, or eliminated it. You can also see if it was stressful for the horse, or fun. I hope that makes better sense ^^

And Val, that's too funny! lol! Well, i hope you got your money back!! LOL! Man.. thats unbelievable!

Juuuust to mention... im not talking about a particular trainer in my posts (sorry for dragging the thread off topic!) im not saying anything negative about any certain individual, more just the business/sales practices of some big name trainers

**ETA** a reply was made while i was writing!



> The DVD they came out with last year to promote their tour stops definitely had more theory on the techniques Pat uses and it showed a couple clips of him and Linda both working with horses, but it wasn't instructional. IMO you do come away knowing a little about the techniques he uses and WHY he uses them.


Thats good that he included some methods and theory with his DVDs! Thats a lot better than how some trainers just show video of horses with YEARS of consistent training jumping through fire hoops and say something like "buy my stuff and your horse will do this "

Thats a good start for mr parelli =) Theory is better than nothin'!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, their last DVD was very inspiring, mostly because Pat talked so passionately about the theory behind the program. The footage of the horses was great of course, but I really enjoy listening to Pat talk to seriously about things. You can just feel the love he has for horses pour out.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Skippy I know what you mean about spending a lot of money on a DVD or a series of DVDs and then find out how boring they are.

I did that several years ago (won't name the trainer, who is very good, just BORING to listen to for any length of time). Took me forever to get through the DVDs (kept drifting off .

I did get useful info from them, just took quite awhile to get there! :lol:

Would I spend the $ again on these, nope. Maybe I'll try watching them again, maybe I'll "soak-up" some info I didn't back then.....ya never know.:wink:


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

no offense but in my opinion i disagree with a lot of things pat teaches. all his little games and becoming one with the horse please. Now on the other hand im a big fan of Clinton Anderson. A horse is a big animal and you need to be boss. if it bights at u slap it and say no. its way way way bigger then you. I feel like if u dont become boss and take control your horse will run over you. Just my opinion but i think doing pats methods is all fun and games until your horse becomes boss.

i may be seeing how he teaches the wrong way so please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Jesse,

Let me start by saying I don't follow -any- Big Name Trainer, so im not being bias ^^

As far as the Big Name Trainers go... i don't think any of their methods are "wrong". Some of their methods just aren't for everybody. When i was brought up with horses, my trainer had me adopt the "Be the Boss" mentality because, quite frankly, horses are too big and too dangerous to try to be simply their "equal" (plus they weigh 1,500 pounds... they automatically will never be equal to you). Now, just because a handler chooses to be the boss does not by any means mean they cannot be their horse's friend... you can still command respect and have a horse that loves you =)

I'm sure parelli himself knows the fine line between a friendly respectful horse, and one that is spoiled/coddled over/frustrated. Its a matter of if he can teach his followers to notice the difference. THATS what makes a trainer ;D

With the Big Name Trainers, they aren't for everybody. parelli doesnt teach the "wrong" way, because obviously his method works for -him-. Now, if his followers horses are pushy, mean, etc. then they aren't doing his training right, because im sure no Big Name Trainer made it this far if he encourages a pushy nasty horse behavior. If Clinton Andersons followers horses are skiddish, headshy, etc. that doesn't mean Clintons methods are wrong, just that the owner isn't training the horse up to Clintons specs..

I hope that clarifies a little bit =)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

jessetjames said:


> A horse is a big animal and you need to be boss.


As a matter of fact "to be the boss" techniques of Clinton Anderson, John Lyons, and couple other big name people FAILED COMPLETELY on my rescued paint. Not just for me, but for certified people some working in VERY respected rescues in area. 

What I'm trying to say here is (and I agree with some other posters) every technique is NOT for every horse. It depends on mentality/personality of the horse a lot.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Personally I don't think the horse needs to know "you're the boss." Yes, the horse needs to respect your space, but making the horse do things just because you said so is being a dictator. I like to be a benevolant dictator, with a 51-49% relationship. When you start bossing the horse around that just ruins the relationship. They don't respect you for it. Sure, the horse needs to respond, to yield, etc. but that can be achieved through a foundation of, as Parelli says, love, language and leadership IN EQUAL DOSES. I'm a firm believer in that statement. It's not leadership leadership leadership....and it's not love love love either. Neither extreme works.


----------



## Burgundian Mercenary (Jul 1, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> What I'm trying to say here is (and I agree with some other posters) every technique is NOT for every horse. It depends on mentality/personality of the horse a lot.


Hear, hear!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I have nothing against Parelli, but I just prefer my way of training. I tend to get as much info and techniques from as many trainers as possible, and find out what works best for me and my horse. Nothing from Parelli impressed me much. While doing some research on Paralli, I looked up the 7 games online, and come to find out I've already done most of them on my own without even knowing it. I think he's done wonders for some, but I don't think every horse would benefit from his way of things.


----------



## BlackPearlMirage (Mar 28, 2009)

I love Parelli!! 
I have been doing it for 4 years now! and have done it with all of my horses that i have had and all of my horses that i train.
i am on level 3 and i want to eventually be a pro trainer.


----------

